# Don't know how to post pictures? Quick, look here!



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

I've talked to Andy about making this a sticky and he agrees. Because some new members or even members who have been here a bit, have questions about his whole process. I thought it would be useful to have this up to avoid people making extra threads. Onward.

So you just bought a 14 micron Kiton sport coat for a rediculously cheap price at your local Neiman's and while on the way to your car you find a John Lobb shoe box. You are a kind soul and promptly return the box to the store and upon hearing the news the manager finds the buyer of the shoes and the buyer offers to get you a pair of JL in your size!

You practically run home in a fit of giddiness and excitement that rivals a ten year old. You can't wait to share your find and your unbelievable luck with all the sartorial forumites. You pose in your new perfectly fitting sport coat and your new pair of shoes as your significant other takes pictures of you. After storing your 'treasure' in the walk in closet that is bigger than your kid's room your connect the camera to the computer and the beautiful garment makes it's way up the wire, byte by byte, onto the disk.

As you type out the words in your post you realise that you have no clue how to put pictures in your posts! But luckily you look up at the stickied threads and a guide just for that purpose is right there.

*1.* The first thing you need to make sure is to have your pictures uploaded to your computer and _know the directory they are in_. Just be able to find the folder that they are in.

*2.* Now you are going to need a host, here are some: imageshack.us; photobucket.com; tinypic.com; www.paintedover.com. When you get to these sites you will usually see a button that says "Choose" or "Find picture" and another button that says "Upload" or "Host it". Do just that, choose your picture and click upload. You will be given a bunch of ways to display your picture. I like to just find the direct link or imageshack for instance will have a bunch of options for thumbnails and such.

*3.* Now if you just took the url for the direct image go to your thread and type







. Then submit your thread/post and badabing badaboom you're done.

*Another note:* So you found a picture through google search that you want to show everyone, but you also want to show off your newly acquired picture posting skills.

Here is what you don't do: do not right click on the picture, find it's url and stick it in between







. When you do that, you're leeching the bandwidth off whoever hosted that image originally. This may end up costing the other person money, or it may not, but in any case don't do it.

Here is what you do do: why that's a marvelous picture of Fred Astaire that you found, go to imageshack for instance and it will have an option to switch between "computer" to "url" right next to the upload bar thingy. Upload the url and post.

Now show me the Kiton!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Great idea Mr. Golem!!

I just "stuck" it!


----------



## LaoHu (Sep 16, 2006)

Thank you. A very helpful post. I'd wondered how to do pictures properly. This will certainly help to make AAAC better.


----------



## eguanlao (Feb 15, 2005)

*Flickr Groups*

A better solution is using Flickr. Take a look at Flickr's Groups:

https://www.flickr.com/groups/


----------



## PaulBeckett (Oct 16, 2006)

> Now you are going to need a host, here are some: imageshack.us; photobucket.com; tinypic.com


Thanks for the hosting suggestions. Any recommendations (or are they all recommended)?

Paul


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

PaulBeckett said:


> Thanks for the hosting suggestions. Any recommendations (or are they all recommended)?
> 
> Paul


They're all good.


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

*What about Posting Other Small Documents?*

Mr. Golem, could you tell me how to post a small document I've created for the forum. I have it in both Word and PDF form. I'd like to post the entire document, rather than a link to be clicked on, although the latter would be OK if that's the only way it can be done. I've found that my website information seems to come with the document (albeit very briefly) when I gave a link to the PDF file. How can I get this document onto the forum without any breach of security to my website?

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

I get really sick of imageshack's pop-up ads. I much prefer photobucket in general.


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

Roger said:


> Mr. Golem, could you tell me how to post a small document I've created for the forum. I have it in both Word and PDF form. I'd like to post the entire document, rather than a link to be clicked on, although the latter would be OK if that's the only way it can be done. I've found that my website information seems to come with the document (albeit very briefly) when I gave a link to the PDF file. How can I get this document onto the forum without any breach of security to my website?
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.


PM sent.



DocHolliday said:


> I get really sick of imageshack's pop-up ads. I much prefer photobucket in general.


Don't use internet explorer, switch to Opera or Firefox. Won't have to see another unwanted popup ever again.


----------



## donk93953 (Feb 8, 2007)

*???????HUH???????*

Sorry to be so dense, but I'm a MAC boy using "Safari" and none of this makes any sense to me. 
What is a directory? A host? A url ? "Do just that"...in reference to what....?
Might someone give me a 1 ,2, 3 for a non techie..
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

donk93953 said:


> Sorry to be so dense, but I'm a MAC boy using "Safari" and none of this makes any sense to me.
> What is a directory? A host? A url ? "Do just that"...in reference to what....?
> Might someone give me a 1 ,2, 3 for a non techie..
> Thank you in advance.


Honestly I have never used a mac, maybe someone on the forums here is a mac user and can help you out.

In any case, it shouldn't be too much different, even in safari.

A directory is the folder in which the picture is in(where you store the pictures that are on your computer).

A host is a website that will host the image for you on the internet like the ones I linked above(imageshack, paintedover, etc)

A url is the address you type in your browser to get to a website(for this one, you typed in www.askandyaboutclothes.com, that's a url)

Hope that helps.


----------



## donk93953 (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you for your response...Hopefully their is a MAC user who can give me 1, 2, 3 step by step guidance ....


----------



## gino (Sep 16, 2005)

*Testing Gino Photo*


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

Another method (works if you see a picture that you like on the internet)

copy the url of the image.
paste the url of the image in the forum.
Add https://www.imgred.com/ before the image.
Surround that with







tags.

Example:

I want to link to this picture of my sartorial hero, Lou Grant:
https://i.imdb.com/Photos/Mptv/1062/1489-0010.jpg
But I know that imdb would not not be happy with me using their bandwidth. I add https://www.imgred.com/ before the image to create Next I add the







to the end of the link to create:


----------



## SanDiego (Apr 28, 2007)

*Test Post of Pic*


----------



## SanDiego (Apr 28, 2007)

*2nd attempt*


----------



## SanDiego (Apr 28, 2007)

*3rd time lucky?*


----------



## jazzy1 (May 2, 2006)

*Same with MAC*



donk93953 said:


> Sorry to be so dense, but I'm a MAC boy using "Safari" and none of this makes any sense to me.
> What is a directory? A host? A url ? "Do just that"...in reference to what....?
> Might someone give me a 1 ,2, 3 for a non techie..
> Thank you in advance.


If you are surfing the web using Safari you still go to one of the sites that was mentioned earlier such as photobucket.com. You will need to create an account. The process is exactly the same if you are using a PC or a MAC. I also use a MAC and its the same.


----------



## montgomery (Jul 21, 2007)

have a try

why is it so small??how can i make it look larger? the link is here : https://img233.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0232ls1.jpg
why can't i post it by







??


----------



## montgomery (Jul 21, 2007)

https://imageshack.us
https://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn00091ra3.jpg


----------



## timeless (Mar 29, 2005)

*test*

Just testing to see if I can do this

https://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothes004wc5.jpg


----------



## browning806 (Sep 4, 2007)

When I try to post an IMG it just puts a hyperlink of the URL?

Figured it out.


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

*test C*

test
test


----------



## landho (Sep 26, 2007)

*test*

Test


----------



## ColeFieldHouse (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## rkw5000 (Nov 14, 2004)

*photo test*


----------



## rkw5000 (Nov 14, 2004)

*2nd time*


----------



## Falstaff (Oct 18, 2007)

*Test*


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Your snapfish link doesn't show because it doesn't end in ".jpg". You need a valid picture file suffix for it to work (.jpg, .gif, etc.). I don't know if snapfish will allow remote hosting; you might try Imageshack (free).


----------



## Falstaff (Oct 18, 2007)

*Take 5*


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^I get a '403 Forbidden' message when I try to go to that JPG url. I don't know why.


----------



## Falstaff (Oct 18, 2007)

I think I got it working if you look on the trad forum.


----------



## kitonbrioni (Sep 30, 2004)

RB overcoat
Brioni polo
Oxxford pant
Flemings belt
Brioni socks
DE bluchers


----------



## ap307 (Dec 2, 2006)

*test*


----------



## rnoldh (Apr 22, 2006)

Test:


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

*seeing what all these photobucket options actually do*

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a127/plsullivan06790/DSCF6607.jpg

ok, never mind


----------



## mambo (Dec 29, 2007)

*test*


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

Test for Greatcoat


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7614318


----------



## il vecchio (Dec 6, 2006)

Trial posting


----------



## il vecchio (Dec 6, 2006)

trial posting


----------



## il vecchio (Dec 6, 2006)

trialposting


----------



## il vecchio (Dec 6, 2006)

trialing


----------



## RipRoar (Jan 8, 2008)

Testing


----------



## RipRoar (Jan 8, 2008)

testing again

imghttps://s261.photobucket.com/albums/ii41/testerpr/?action=view&current=ClassicsDress75435-f.jpg/img


----------



## RipRoar (Jan 8, 2008)

testingx3


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

*What Happens if I delete?*

Okay, So I am using photobucket to put photo's up on the forum.
That works fine but my question is if now that they are on the forum board, if I delete them out of photobucket do they also disappear from the forum?

Mychael


----------



## kogvos (Feb 5, 2008)

*blah blah blah hickory dickory doc*


----------



## il vecchio (Dec 6, 2006)

https://imageshack.us
By steveson


----------



## Omega (Jul 10, 2005)

Test
https://img216.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1030362nj7.jpg
https://img223.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1030726ro3.jpg
https://img223.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1030729cz6.jpg


----------



## Groover (Feb 11, 2008)

Test










https://img391.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00268fj8.jpg

[img=https://img391.imageshack.us/img391/3568/dsc00268fj8.th.jpg]


----------



## 27.9.82.8 (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## 27.9.82.8 (Nov 26, 2007)

*test*


----------



## brmoore (Jul 6, 2007)

*Just a Test*


----------



## Crownship (Mar 17, 2008)

*test*


----------



## Crownship (Mar 17, 2008)

*test 2*








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

*testing*


----------



## Omhaus (May 19, 2008)

I followed the instructions i.e typed *







*
but nothing happened??? The picture wont show on the post.. What i am doing wrong?


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

Omhaus said:


> I followed the instructions i.e typed *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That happened to me too. I found that highlighting the [img.]......


----------



## Omhaus (May 19, 2008)

*Test*

Thanks


----------



## Kraken (Jun 13, 2008)

Testing


----------



## Apthorpe (Apr 8, 2008)

*Test*


----------



## kitonbrioni (Sep 30, 2004)

Barneys hoodie
Brioni shirt
DG pant
MD belt
Armani socks
PS bluchers
Creed cologne


----------



## misterdonuts (Feb 15, 2008)

*TEST*


----------



## oaklandish (Feb 21, 2007)

*Testing*


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

https://img501.imageshack.us/my.php?image=11b41fk5.jpg

https://img501.imageshack.us/my.php?image=11b41fk5.jpg


----------



## SM67 (Mar 23, 2007)

testing


----------



## ziggyosk (Jul 6, 2007)

I can't seem to post pictures on the website. I went to imageshack, uploaded my picture, got the URL, went into the thread here and clicked the insert image button, and the only thing it does is put my URL in my post. I don't want to post the URL of my pic, I want the pic to show up in the thread. any ideas?


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

I can post pics, just not the way I want to. Everytime I do (I use imageshack) it has a small thumbnail which links to a full size version on imageshack. How can I just have a large picture on the message board like SM67 just did? Help please.


----------



## carlo (Nov 26, 2004)

test#1


----------



## carlo (Nov 26, 2004)

Test#2


----------



## wcp45 (Nov 15, 2003)

Trying to post new Corthay's.

https://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00946oh0.jpg


----------



## PeterEliot (Jul 9, 2008)

*TESTING*

Testing.


----------



## PeterEliot (Jul 9, 2008)

*Testing again*










Bravo!


----------



## charle22 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Test*


----------



## Buster Brown (Sep 28, 2008)

Test


----------



## Buster Brown (Sep 28, 2008)

test 2


----------



## Buster Brown (Sep 28, 2008)

test 3


----------



## Dandy (Aug 7, 2008)

[img https://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php [/img]


----------



## jind86 (Nov 22, 2008)

test


----------



## jind86 (Nov 22, 2008)

test 2

https://paintedover.com/uploads/show.php?loc=0841&f=13080634751206l.jpg


----------



## jind86 (Nov 22, 2008)

[img=https://img55.imageshack.us/img55/2590/13080634751206lpb2.th.jpg][img=https://img55.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif]

test again


----------



## jind86 (Nov 22, 2008)

test # unknown


----------



## jind86 (Nov 22, 2008)

w00T it works


----------



## scwtlover (Nov 12, 2008)

*Testing via Flickr (What am I doing wrong?)*

Using image icon above and url.

Using







and url

Using







and html








[/URL][/img]

Using html alone

[IMG][/IMG]

Using image icon above and html


----------



## Dandy (Aug 7, 2008)

https://paintedover.com/uploads/show.php?loc=0841&f=picture_030.jpg


----------



## Dandy (Aug 7, 2008)

[/URL][/img]


----------



## Dandy (Aug 7, 2008)

[/URL][/img]


----------



## Dandy (Aug 7, 2008)

[/img]


----------



## T.T.H.S. (Dec 14, 2008)

*test*


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks (May 1, 2008)

test

[URL=https://img156.imageshack.


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks (May 1, 2008)

test


...getting there


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks (May 1, 2008)

try try again


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks (May 1, 2008)

websites+fora test


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks (May 1, 2008)

photobucket test
this is ridiculous, I give up


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 10, 2008)

*Test*

Test#1


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 10, 2008)

Can anyone see the image?


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

nope, can't see it


----------



## RipRoar (Jan 8, 2008)

*test*


----------



## RipRoar (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Opera Buff (Jan 13, 2009)

*trial post*


----------



## Opera Buff (Jan 13, 2009)

*trial post*


----------



## Opera Buff (Jan 13, 2009)

*trial post*


----------



## Opera Buff (Jan 13, 2009)

*trial post*


----------



## Opera Buff (Jan 13, 2009)

*trial post*

trial post


----------



## KiwiTweedman (May 22, 2008)

*test*








That Flickr photograph post worked(not really a clothing pic...just a army suit ???


----------



## KiwiTweedman (May 22, 2008)

*test #2*

now how does that work !!!


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

still trying!


----------



## oaklandish (Feb 21, 2007)

*test*


----------



## Carisbrooke (Nov 12, 2008)

*Test*


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

This works very well:
https://www.getdropbox.com/home


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

test

I give up!!!


----------



## UntimelyEpiphany (Oct 8, 2004)

test

https://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=corduroypants.jpg


----------



## UntimelyEpiphany (Oct 8, 2004)

test #2

https://img6.imageshack.us/my.php?image=corduroypants.jpg


----------



## RipRoar (Jan 8, 2008)

Test


----------



## AAF-8AF (Feb 24, 2009)

*Yet another image test*

Your mother wears army boots!



















From 1942. Shoes, Service, Composition Sole. International Shoe Co. Size 10B.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

trying again


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

Argh!

Really. i am now giving up.

this works just fine on other boards but not here!!!


----------



## Ranjeev (Feb 8, 2006)

*Test*


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## PinkPlaidSocks (May 1, 2008)

This will probably get buried as time goes on, but I just discovered something. I was having problems for the longest time with the url and stuff described in the original post. Just for the hell of it I tried a copy-and-paste and it worked.

For those unfamiliar: upload your image to the host site (I use imageshack). Left click on the image to make it a reasonable size and do any editing you like. Now right click on the image and select COPY from the menu that appears. Now come back to AAAC, get into whatever thread you want to put the picture in, and get set up in the screen to post a reply. On the toolbar at the top of your screen, left click on EDIT, then left click on PASTE. That's it.

If it doesn't work for you, I can't help any further, I'm no computer wiz. But it's worth a try if you can't get the url thing going.


----------



## Ranjeev (Feb 8, 2006)

*Test*


----------



## MikeO (Feb 6, 2009)

Hmm, not sure what the difference is between "the URL for the direct image" and the URL you obtain from right clicking on a picture (as per the first post), so let's just see what I get when I use the stuff flickr gives me:









1:

2:










(2 worked - good enough for me)


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

*test*

Test:


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

*test 2*

Test:


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Test*


----------



## rorty (Sep 9, 2008)

*test*


----------



## rorty (Sep 9, 2008)

*test 2*


----------



## alex87tkd (Jun 12, 2009)

Test:























Yay!


----------



## geaux tigahs (Jul 28, 2009)

*Test*


----------



## KiwiTweedman (May 22, 2008)

*Just Testing Pix*


----------



## KiwiTweedman (May 22, 2008)

*testing 1*


----------



## KiwiTweedman (May 22, 2008)

*TryThat Again !!!*


----------



## KiwiTweedman (May 22, 2008)

*Man Wearing Tweed & Cavalry Twill*


----------



## atlanticity (Sep 14, 2009)

*A bit dense I guess*

I have pictures in my computer I would like to post. I am sure the answer is in here somewhere, but if it is, I didnt understand the procedure. Can anyone assist?


----------



## LonelyAreTheBrave (Dec 2, 2006)

*test*


----------



## mascarorj (May 19, 2009)

*test*


----------



## mascarorj (May 19, 2009)

mascarorj said:


>


....


----------



## mascarorj (May 19, 2009)

*second test*


----------



## sko (Jul 1, 2009)

Test


----------



## sko (Jul 1, 2009)

Test 2


----------



## njkyle (Oct 11, 2009)

*My test... Can't seem to get it to work*


----------



## Salvatore123 (Jan 11, 2009)

*test*

[www.imgred.com ]


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

The Instructions really kinda' suck - no offense, but, it would facillitate participation if it were clearer how to post pictures. BobLaw's way was the only way that worked for me


----------



## gtnc (Aug 7, 2006)

test


----------



## teekayvee (Sep 13, 2008)

*Test*

This is a test to see if uploading works.


----------



## philidor (Nov 19, 2009)

Mr. Golem said:


> I've talked to Andy about making this a sticky and he agrees. Because some new members or even members who have been here a bit, have questions about his whole process. I thought it would be useful to have this up to avoid people making extra threads. Onward.
> 
> So you just bought a 14 micron Kiton sport coat for a rediculously cheap price at your local Neiman's and while on the way to your car you find a John Lobb shoe box. You are a kind soul and promptly return the box to the store and upon hearing the news the manager finds the buyer of the shoes and the buyer offers to get you a pair of JL in your size!
> 
> ...


My not adopt the coding of







like some other sites? I try to avoid photobucket if I can help it since I enter passwords and my email address enough as it is.


----------



## jrk (Oct 1, 2008)

*Why can't AAAC host pics???*

I find it extremely annoying when viewing an old thread to find that the images which are the basis of the thread are missing or the photobucket account which hosted the images is no longer in existence. Why can't AAAC just host pics???? AAAC is a first rate forum by all accounts except for this one area.


----------



## Zon Jr. (May 20, 2009)




----------



## cactiman (Aug 1, 2009)

test


----------



## Dashiell.Valentine (Dec 18, 2008)

*test*


----------



## Dashiell.Valentine (Dec 18, 2008)

PinkPlaidSocks said:


> This will probably get buried as time goes on, but I just discovered something. I was having problems for the longest time with the url and stuff described in the original post. Just for the hell of it I tried a copy-and-paste and it worked.
> 
> For those unfamiliar: upload your image to the host site (I use imageshack). Left click on the image to make it a reasonable size and do any editing you like. Now right click on the image and select COPY from the menu that appears. Now come back to AAAC, get into whatever thread you want to put the picture in, and get set up in the screen to post a reply. On the toolbar at the top of your screen, left click on EDIT, then left click on PASTE. That's it.
> 
> ...


----------



## ATLien (Jan 6, 2009)

*Test*


----------



## sdfrance (Apr 29, 2009)

test:


----------



## sdfrance (Apr 29, 2009)

test ; hopefully smaller?


----------



## sdfrance (Apr 29, 2009)

third and final attempt:


----------



## Dandy (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## Dandy (Aug 7, 2008)

https://www.newluxuryitems.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/mens-wing-tip.jpg


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks (May 1, 2008)

test


----------



## richard d. (Mar 17, 2010)

*Don't know how to post pictures*

Cactiman, you did great here! I absolutely love the gold color combination here. What a great look...I want it!!! You have great taste. Richard








[/quote]


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

*test*

https://s1009.photobucket.com/home/7734_2010


----------



## Archdale (Mar 24, 2010)

*test run*

[/img]


----------



## miker654 (Apr 10, 2009)

Test Test Test


----------



## miker654 (Apr 10, 2009)

Another Test

By miker654 at 2010-05-29


----------



## cipofan (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## cipofan (Aug 26, 2009)

commando1.JPG


----------



## cipofan (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## cipofan (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## cipofan (Aug 26, 2009)

__
https://flic.kr/p/5165629180


----------



## MKC (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## MKC (Sep 10, 2010)

*Test*


----------



## MKC (Sep 10, 2010)

Smaller?


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## gooses (Jul 2, 2010)

test


----------



## LouB (Nov 8, 2010)

*Test*


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

Test


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

Test


----------



## g.michael (Jul 9, 2010)

test


----------



## 44Blue (Aug 31, 2008)

test


----------



## dawgdoc1 (Apr 5, 2011)

does anyone have trouble posting their own images from google's picassa web??

I can't seem to make it happen.

Thanks!


----------



## Bookkeeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Alright, I've got image posting about down, but how do you make thumbnail images?


----------



## //Michael (Jul 29, 2008)

*test pic*


----------



## //Michael (Jul 29, 2008)

^^ It's a Miracle^^ Thanks!! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## //Michael (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Test










Testing another pic:


----------



## persun (Nov 14, 2011)

landho said:


> Test


really stylish!what kind of the material and what is this item?


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Image is 669 × 660, yet it's quite small here.








This one is tiny as well, yet the picture itself is quite big.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Testing uploading pic from computer:


----------



## mr.v (Sep 26, 2011)

this is a test


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

another test


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

testing links:

https://www.hpbcreations.com/pics

https://www.hpbcreations.com/pics/blaster.jpg


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Hopefully my last test.


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks (May 1, 2008)

TEST XXXXX


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Sea foam...


----------



## Connecticut Casual (Feb 20, 2012)

test


----------



## eye40garn (Jan 15, 2012)

Really  ?  One needs an image host ? Does one need another flippin, password ?  There are serious points deductions  for unnecessary hoop jumping on Ask Andy


----------



## TSWalker (Nov 2, 2011)

*Test*

Go Gators. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mr.v (Sep 26, 2011)

587 kb


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/204/photosst.jpg/


----------



## englade321 (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## englade321 (Jul 24, 2012)

really??? you have to write down that huge url from photobucket and then type it in that can't be right


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

No, englade. I use photobucket and it is quite simple. Move your cursor over the picture you want and it should give you a drop down menu. Go to the link where is says "IMG code". Left click on it and it will say "copied". Then, on your forum post, right click where you want to insert the picture and select "paste". Voila!


----------



## englade321 (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for your help . I think my prob is i'm trying to do this on an iphone and i'm not sure it supports this . I'll try the try the desk top if my son ever gets off some time before he moves out.


----------



## englade321 (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## englade321 (Jul 24, 2012)

success with the iphone


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Congrats!! (and sweet socks by the way)


----------



## es9 (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## Deegs (Jun 19, 2013)

Test...


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## JohnHP (Mar 31, 2013)

Test


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks (May 1, 2008)

test


----------



## Essential (Mar 20, 2012)

This original thread was posted in 2006. Now, it's 2013 and there is a better image uploading site: www.imgur.com

The main benefit of imgur is that there will never be any "dead links," or at least in the foreseeable future. Normally on traditional sites like imageshack, the pictures aren't archived and only kept for a few years at most. That's the reason why some pictures from old threads say that the picture is removed or no longer available.* Imgur keeps picture up forever* (you decide if that's good or bad :redface *and allows future members of the fora to see what we have discussed in the past without encountering dead links*. And I don't really mean forever because you are given a special link to delete your pictures if necessary.

Uploading to imgur is easy, just go onto imgur.com and drag your picture(s) onto the site. It's very easy and you'll understand when you try. Note that you might need to adjust the size if your internet browser so you can drag from your desktop into the site. For those who aren't comfortable with this method, you can do it the same way as imageshack as well. Just click "Computer" on the right hand side, find the picture(s), click open, and viola.

After you finish uploading, on the right hand side, you'll conveniently see links to directly insert pictures onto the forum, just like imageshack.

EXAMPLES OF DEAD LINKS: (from first two pages of this thread)
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...pictures-Quick-look-here!&p=676201#post676201
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...pictures-Quick-look-here!&p=698901#post698901
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...pictures-Quick-look-here!&p=705626#post705626
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...pictures-Quick-look-here!&p=709429#post709429


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Testing.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

While I'm here, I couldn't help noticing that this thread isn't pinned, though the original post implies that it should be (I had to go searching for it). Could a moderator please re-pin this topic?

Thank you in advance for your consideration.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

And is there any chance that the two picture per post limit can be increased?

Again, thanks for your consideration.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

https://i.imgur.com/QibgGv9s.jpg


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

*test*

https://i.imgur.com/QibgGv9s.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/QibgGv9s.jpghttps://i.imgur.com/QibgGv9s.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/QibgGv9s.jpg


----------



## Argyll N. Sutherland (Jan 21, 2014)

test


----------



## Bob Sacamano (Jul 27, 2013)

Test


----------



## bignilk (Aug 30, 2013)

Test


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## CrazyLarry (Jun 17, 2014)

Photo Bucket Test 1:

Direct Link:

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/.../Wingtips_Cordovan_1/Wingtip1_zps62b6a3b7.jpg

HTML:



IMG without URL Info:










IMG with URL:


----------



## CrazyLarry (Jun 17, 2014)

*Photo Bucket Test 2: Thumbprints*

HTML Thumbprint:


IMG Thumbprint:


----------



## DLW (Jun 4, 2013)

Test

https://s1347.photobucket.com/user/SpencerMcVay/media/Picture005_zpsd7d9d5de.jpg.html


----------



## DLW (Jun 4, 2013)

Signed up with Photobucket and my test worked. I just wondering how the gentlemen in post 228 was able to post a picture both with and without the IMG URL Info. CrazyLarry's one IMG without URL Info dosen't take one to photobuck when clicked upon the other with URL IMG does. How does one pick between the two?


----------



## CrazyLarry (Jun 17, 2014)

Tweed McVay said:


> Signed up with Photobucket and my test worked. I just wondering how the gentlemen in post 228 was able to post a picture both with and without the IMG URL Info. CrazyLarry's one IMG without URL Info dosen't take one to photobuck when clicked upon the other with URL IMG does. How does one pick between the two?


This is how I did mine:

IMG With URL: This is the IMG link as given to me by Photobucket with no editing.

IMG Without URL: I use the IMG link given to me by Photobucket. Once I paste it into my AAAC message box, I remove the URL tags and code at the beginning and end - leaving only the IMG tags and what's in between.

Thumbprint: Photobucket didn't give me this link by default. I had to turn it on by playing with the "album" options. When you are viewing an album in photobucket, you will see "Links To Share This Album" on the right side of the page. Besides that will be a little cog wheel. Click on the cog wheel to bring up album options and then you will see a check box to turn on "IMG Thumbnail" link. Check that box and then photobucket will start displaying that link for you.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DLW (Jun 4, 2013)

Test #2

[/URL]


----------



## DLW (Jun 4, 2013)

CrazyLarry said:


> This is how I did mine:
> 
> IMG With URL: This is the IMG link as given to me by Photobucket with no editing.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for your help, it worked. I forgot to take the URL off at the end so it showed up at the bottom of the photo.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

test


----------



## jet551 (Jan 10, 2015)

Just testing


----------



## jackstraw001 (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

test


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## gdknight64 (Aug 13, 2014)

A heads up to everyone that if you host your images via tinypic there is no need to register as on photobucket


----------



## balla25 (Aug 13, 2011)

Test


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Nope... still can't post pics.


----------



## CornoUltimo (Mar 8, 2015)

Test:


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

https://s841.photobucket.com/component/Download-File?file=/albums/zz336/tommydawg1/image_1.jpeg


----------



## jeffreyc (Apr 8, 2010)

Testing
https://i1243.photobucket.com/album...0-e665-4df7-b26d-bcfda30d7450_zpspjephgww.jpg


----------



## jeffreyc (Apr 8, 2010)

Next


----------



## Gosport (Mar 18, 2016)

test


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL.
From the looks of things, I would guess that yopu have passed your test!


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL.
> From the looks of things, I would guess that yopu have passed your test!


Now your turn!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL...
a fair conclusion, for sure, and in the quiet moments of my days I do continue to dream of and occasionally attempt the seemingly impossible (in my case!). :redface:


However, you have inspired me to add this to my ever growing list of 2017 New Years resolutions!


----------

